# more plowing pics



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

I found theese pics i have from new years day a couple years ago alot smaller storm but still some pretty good shots the 950 is my loader to plow with right now im looking for either a 12 or 16 foot power angle plow









loaded and ready to go the RC 50 has been replaced by a bobcat 463


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

one last this is with the 463










the wheel skid steer has an 8 foot snow blower on it


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice pics and you got some sweet equipment there


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Is it any trouble for the tow vehicle to pull that heavy trailer in the snow?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice Cats!


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

the truck pulls it just fine you just have to be careful when hitting the breaks but that is thebest way to move the 3 of them around


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv (Dec 3, 2007)

where abouts in mass are you ?


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

we are in attleboro MA what about you


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

Great pics.....can't wait to see more!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

How do you like the 287 in snow? We are considering moving up from 277


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

277 and 287 are the same machine for the most part we have both but the 287 can lift higher. i think the 287 is better to run it digs better. the 277 is newer. as far as in the snow they are both equal the push like little D8's they are pretty good. we use them on parking garage decks and loading docks 


i have more pics in my first thread


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv (Dec 3, 2007)

i live in dunstable and plow in tyngsborough and billerica


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

That is some nice and BIG stuff. But I cant figure out what is on the front of the 248 cat?


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

sjosephlawncare;703728 said:


> That is some nice and BIG stuff. But I cant figure out what is on the front of the 248 cat?


Looks to me like a snowblower


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

yea it is a snow blower we use it to blow the snow over the side of the parking garage. it works good when its a powder but wet snow we have to throw it over with the bobcats i will get some pics the next storm its pretty cool to watch


----------



## duramaxguy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

is that walsh contracting in attlboro? If so, I go to school with Greg.


----------

